# IELTS: Academic or General?



## iaquil (Apr 2, 2009)

For 175, skilled migration programme- which version of IELTS do i need, Academic or General?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

general module


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

General IIELTS test


----------



## ar.malik (Dec 8, 2008)

iaquil said:


> For 175, skilled migration programme- which version of IELTS do i need, Academic or General?


For skill assessment from engineers australia, you can use academic module but for immigration, you need general.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

ar.malik said:


> ...but for immigration, you need general.


Hello, I too need an answer to the initial question of this thread. If I only pass the Academic module will Immigration Australia reject it and ask me to pass the General instead? 

In other words, could you please provide a source for that statement? 

All I could find on the immigration website is the following: 
"IELTS has an academic test and a general training test. *You need only take the general training test unless your assessing authority tells you otherwise*. You are only required to provide the test report form (TRF) number or the test registration number that is on your English language test certificate." 

Too me, this seems to mean: "Academic version is a bit more specific / difficult, you are not required to take it, the General will suffice. However if you take the Academic, it will be accepted". 

What does everyone think? 

Did anybody get a positive outcome for a visa 189 / other, with only an Academic version of the IELTS? 

Thank you and have a good day all!


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Sevy said:


> Hello, I too need an answer to the initial question of this thread. If I only pass the Academic module will Immigration Australia reject it and ask me to pass the General instead?
> 
> In other words, could you please provide a source for that statement?
> 
> ...


I gave Academic for my 189 and had no issues. I was originally thinking of coming to Australia for studies but then decided to get a direct PR and couldn't change to the General module since it wasn't available on the day of my test. There were absolutely no issues for me.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing  That's my concern as well: all General slots are already booked in the next 3 months, but some Academic slots are available, hence all this wondering ^^ I might take the Academic then! Cheers


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Sevy said:


> Awesome! Thanks for sharing  That's my concern as well: all General slots are already booked in the next 3 months, but some Academic slots are available, hence all this wondering ^^ I might take the Academic then! Cheers


You're welcome! 

However, remember that as you have rightly interpreted, Academic is harder than General. The Reading and Writing modules are different and slightly harder than the General version of the test.

Also, you should confirm that taking the Academic in lieu of the General is okay for your profession.


----------



## Sevy (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks. I checked with Engineers Australia, the booklet states that both General and Academic are accepted. If this can help other people ^^


----------

